# Eve furries corp



## wolvern (Dec 3, 2008)

hiyas, i've recently found a few furs from this site and FN on eve and have asked a few if they'd want to start up a corp in eve for furrs.

Contact Brinix in game if your interested, i want it to turn out like 2nd life did in some ways how they modded the content because of the furrs in game. Was kinda cool how a MMO RL game got furred. BTW some new ship customisation is OTW next march from what i heard should allow us to design our ships with whatever we want so we can actually show some fanart from furries on our ships hopefully!


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Furry eve? Do not want? Yes.
And why do you always have to separate from others? Furry corporation, furry second life crap...
Are you so incredibly proud of being furry that you have to show everyone? This is pretty annoying. I consider my self as half-furry, too, but that does not mean I have to go telling everyone.


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

the_ZJ said:


> Are you so incredibly proud of being furry that you have to show everyone? This is pretty annoying. I consider my self as half-furry, too, but that does not mean I have to go telling everyone.



its called furry pride, its just like gay pride, or pride in your country or Ethnicity.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I am actually proud of being furry, too, but that doesn't mean to me that I have to show it everyone. Do I have to show everyone that I am straight or something like that...?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 3, 2008)

^That


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

the_ZJ said:


> Well, I am actually proud of being furry, too, but that doesn't mean to me that I have to show it everyone. Do I have to show everyone that I am straight or something like that...?



flamboyant furries, just like flamboyant gays, go everywhere bragging about what they do, and everything else.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, sucks. I hope that I do not have to consider everyone here as "flamboyant"


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 3, 2008)

no....no...no...making yaself a target, even if I play Eve I wouldnt join...I keep my furriness out of MMOs, Second life theres areas for Furries nuff said.
I learn my lesson from Ragnarok Online on a private server, to be hunted down just cause I was a furry was bad enough.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 4, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no....no...no...making yaself a target, even if I play Eve I wouldnt join...I keep my furriness out of MMOs, Second life theres areas for Furries nuff said.
> I learn my lesson from Ragnarok Online on a private server, to be hunted down just cause I was a furry was bad enough.


in RO what you do is you beef your character up to the point where every PK that hunts you down gets his eye socket full of arrows/bullets/steel/bombastic magic/fists.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2008)

Who cares, EVE is filled with griefers and broken beyond belief.  Thanks, BOB and goonswarm.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 4, 2008)

haha, I am proud member of Styx, part of the greater BoB community


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> in RO what you do is you beef your character up to the point where every PK that hunts you down gets his eye socket full of arrows/bullets/steel/bombastic magic/fists.


odd...I was the 3rd strongest Char on that server just cause everyone chased my ass, to the point I owned a castle by my self


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 4, 2008)

I like space MMOs, that's why I stay the hell away from stuff like EVE. Too busy playing Anarchy Online.

Also;

Zero Punctuation: EVE Online

This video is 100% correct about EVE.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.
But I lost my 180m drake, bawwwww


----------



## psion (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to agree with some of the others here, "we" may have a fairly stable presence on Second Life now, but trolls still have something of a foothold in other games.  Last thing we need to do is put another bullseye on ourselves.


----------



## Azure (Dec 5, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Who cares, EVE is filled with griefers and broken beyond belief.  Thanks, BOB and goonswarm.


Did that ever end?  I know I read epic threads about it on SA.  Ya'll had like 11 titans last I heard.  Props man.


----------

